# My New Loft



## benjajudy01 (Feb 18, 2007)

This is my New Loft which makes number four. I have been in the White Dove Release Business now for four years since I retired from the NC Highway Patrol and have ENJOYED every minute of it. I have joined the Tarhill Pigeon Racing Club and plan on racing this year in the young bird season.


----------



## benjajudy01 (Feb 18, 2007)

*New Loft*

A few more pictures of my New Loft


----------



## benjajudy01 (Feb 18, 2007)

*New Loft*

Last picture


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

WOW! Very very nice


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow!!!!!! That is nice.

Tony


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Sweet Loft........................


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Very nice set up - Where are you getting the birds to race this year? When do the YB races start in your area? - Also - any luck attracting Purple Martins to that bird house?


Hugh


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice, how many hours did it take to build and what is the material being used on the floor? Enjoy that new loft and post pics with the birds in it for us. We enjoy pics.

Walter <><


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

A loft of beauty and what kind of ventalating things do you have and what is that silver solar looking like thing behind it in one of your pictures and is that a trailer that you began with originally---beautiful loft---thanks for sharing---Those nest boxes are nice too..--everything is nice....c.hert


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I think I saw that small loft of yours on the redrose lofts web sight


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

damn sam I want that loft lol... you have a great loft there , so roomy and very well put together  great job my friend


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

loving it!!!! nice job.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

VERY nice.... I love the Avery as well..


----------



## mrharleyrider (Dec 31, 2009)

very nice indeed
enjoy retirement,i have 8 yrs to go
steve


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

wow very nice loft and very nice view.... wish i have the same space you have there... good luck on your YB race...


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

i wish i was retired lol, to have all that time for my pigeons. do you mind asking about how much you spend in the loft? im buying a house in a couple months and i wanna make one like yours , is that only one section?


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

by the way guys that shiny thing on the roof takes the hot air out.


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

love the loft, wish i had one like that i built mine out of spare parts =/


----------



## mtripOH (Jan 4, 2010)

WOW!!! that is one beautiful loft! I am drooling! Thanks so much for sharing!
~melissa


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

no thats what im talkin bout nice set up vary lovly what it cost ya man as soon as i get house in the country im bulding one like this


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm jealous! Congrats


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice loft. Especially the avairy. What kind of floor you have? Or you have something on the floor?


----------



## Noahs helper (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't know which I envy you the most...the loft or the view! What a BEAUTIFUL setup!


----------



## benjajudy01 (Feb 18, 2007)

Gnuretiree said:


> Very nice set up - Where are you getting the birds to race this year? When do the YB races start in your area? - Also - any luck attracting Purple Martins to that bird house?
> 
> 
> Hugh


I raise my own and will be racing WHITE BIRDS. They average around 1250 ypm as a group when working weddings and funerals from about 50 - 75 miles. I know it will take a lot more to win races but it not so bad to start with. YB races will start in September. The purple Martins do very well in this house but really love the large 3 story one you can see.


----------



## benjajudy01 (Feb 18, 2007)

c.hert said:


> A loft of beauty and what kind of ventalating things do you have and what is that silver solar looking like thing behind it in one of your pictures and is that a trailer that you began with originally---beautiful loft---thanks for sharing---Those nest boxes are nice too..--everything is nice....c.hert


For the ventalation system in my loft I used a turbine on top with a fan below so if I need to push a little more air. I think the solar thing you are talking about is the turbine on top. The loft is built of OSB, 2x4, 1x4 with 4x6 floor joist. No trailer just kinda looks like one. Nest boxes are 24x16x16 with a removable 1x4 on front for easy cleaning.


----------



## benjajudy01 (Feb 18, 2007)

Covenant Loft said:


> Very nice, how many hours did it take to build and what is the material being used on the floor? Enjoy that new loft and post pics with the birds in it for us. We enjoy pics.
> 
> Walter <><


The material that I used on my floors is what everyone doesn't like but I have had good results from it for the past 4 years (Cheap unscented Cat Litter from WalMart). Don't know how many hours it took me to build it. Worked on it a little each day by MYSELF. Started another small loft yesterday (7x12).


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice loft. Can I ask what you have on the floor.


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

cheap cat liter humm, i haven't tried that. you just scoop up the mess like you would in a litter box? do the birds try to eat it and if so is it harmfull? i can get 10lb bags of it here where i live for 1 buck so i am open to the idea of it, let me know more please, and again lovely loft's you have.


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Very nice loft. Can I ask what you have on the floor.


he said it was cheap cat litter<unscented> from walmart. said he has used it last 4 years with good results also.


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

I was wondering when you were going to post these pics. Looks like you called in a REAL PRO for advise on this project. Can't wait till fall and we put all those white in the races.  

Barn Pigeon aka Rick


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

benjajudy01: thanks for the response and it sure is beautiful and someone nice on pigeon talk wrote me that the big solar looking thing sort of in the back of the loft was maybe another small loft--its on the ground in one of your pictures and their explanation seemed good to me and thankyou for your answers to my question--lovely loft you have built...c.hert


----------

